# Little victories



## compo (29 Mar 2012)

There is this hill. Now this is in Essex so you Welsh and Northern people wouldn't recognise it as a hill but to me it is a hill. Not a hill but a vertical wall. For two years I have been trying to pedal up it and everytime it has had me off walking the steep section in the middle. Yesterday, sun shining, nice new bike and I was mentally ready to do battle. I am convinced that the battle wasn't in my legs but in my mind. I couldn't believe it. I went straight up. Fair do's, I was in my granny gear, but I'm a grand dad so I am entitled to a grand dad gear. Anyway at aged almost 65 and 18 stone I was really chuffed at beating the hill. I was so in a celebratory mind that I came home via another steep climb.

Today I went out expecting to be very heavy legged after yesterdays efforts but from the off I felt good. I did an undulating, rather than hilly, 30 miler at a 13.8 mph average. Not fast by lots of riders standards but I was pleased with it. I have got to get a new saddle though. The Bontrager fitted on the bike is purgatory after 15/20 miles.


----------



## Sara_H (29 Mar 2012)

I have a big hill on my way home from work that in the eight years I've lived here, never managed to cycle up - until recently!

Having conquered it, I'm not bothered any more, I still walk part of the way up - I _know _I can ride up it - if I want to!


----------



## derrick (29 Mar 2012)

compo said:


> There is this hill. Now this is in Essex so you Welsh and Northern people wouldn't recognise it as a hill but to me it is a hill. Not a hill but a vertical wall. For two years I have been trying to pedal up it and everytime it has had me off walking the steep section in the middle. Yesterday, sun shining, nice new bike and I was mentally ready to do battle. I am convinced that the battle wasn't in my legs but in my mind. I couldn't believe it. I went straight up. Fair do's, I was in my granny gear, but I'm a grand dad so I am entitled to a grand dad gear. Anyway at aged almost 65 and 18 stone I was really chuffed at beating the hill. I was so in a celebratory mind that I came home via another steep climb.
> 
> Today I went out expecting to be very heavy legged after yesterdays efforts but from the off I felt good. I did an undulating, rather than hilly, 30 miler at a 13.8 mph average. Not fast by lots of riders standards but I was pleased with it. I have got to get a new saddle though. The Bontrager fitted on the bike is purgatory after 15/20 miles.


What's the name of the hill,


----------



## compo (29 Mar 2012)

derrick said:


> What's the name of the hill,


 
Avey Lane, running from Sewardstone Road up to High Beech. Long rather than steep apart from the really steep bit half way up.

Wellington Road/Claypit Hill is my next target.


----------



## derrick (29 Mar 2012)

compo said:


> Avey Lane, running from Sewardstone Road up to High Beech. Long rather than steep apart from the really steep bit half way up.
> 
> Wellington Road/Claypit Hill is my next target.


Been there done that, love cycling round that way, i was ther last saturday with my better half, stopped at the Owl on lippets hill and came across another pub a little bit later, only for a glass of orange juice and lemonade,


----------

